# Vous apporter une information



## Jeanine1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Beaucoup de galère pour l’actualiser tout à l’heure sur la nouvelle plateforme du Pôle Emploi.
Pour celles et ceux qui ont des difficultés comme moi, je viens d’apprendre par ma  conseillère qu’ils n’ont pas pensé aux Assistantes maternelles (toujours les parents pauvres du système). Donc, il vous faudra tout simplement les appeler pour faire la déclaration au téléphone sur l’ancienne plate-forme. Ils vous orienteront pour télécharger les bulletins de salaires et contrats.
Bon courage à nous!


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

ah bon? Je n'ai eut aucun souci dans le 33. Si ce n'est que je trouve relou que certains PE ne sont identifiés que par leur n° employeur, moi qui n'est aucune mémoire des chiffres...


----------



## isa19 (7 Novembre 2022)

bonjour,
 l'actualisation est +longue à faire certes mais on s'y fera. Les N° employeurs sont déjà notés .


----------



## booboo (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
pareil pour moi, pas de souci pour m'actualiser.
S'ils rajoutaient les noms en plus du numéro pajemploi, ça serait top.


----------



## papillon (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Jamais eu de pb pour m'actualiser
Griselda, j'ai mes BS sous les yeux quand je m'actualise ainsi j'ai les n° employeurs


----------



## papillon (7 Novembre 2022)

mais exact, si les noms et n° employeurs étaient notifiés d'emblée, ce serait encore mieux... faut pas trop en demander lol


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Oui moi aussi je les ai sous les yeux mais il est facile de se tromper avec tous ces chiffres... suis plus douée avec les lettres


----------



## Chouchou301 (7 Novembre 2022)

Aucun soucis pour m'actualiser avec le nouveau module. Et le téléchargement des BS se fait comme avant...


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Novembre 2022)

Pas de soucis non plus dans le 28 !


----------



## papillon (7 Novembre 2022)

Je viens de m'actualiser à Pôle-Emploi.. pas de soucis pour le faire mais ce coup-ci j'ai dû signaler une erreur, ils m'ont notifié 2 fois le même employeur avec des débuts de contrats différents... donc bien faire attention, prendre le temps de bien bien lire..


----------



## Mimipoupina (7 Novembre 2022)

Je ne comprend pas de quoi vous parlez ? Moi je m'actualise tous les mois depuis des années sur mon téléphone avec l'application "mon espace pôle emploi" et je n'ai pas le nom ni le numéro paje de mes employeurs,  je dois rentrer mon nb d'heures et total salaire brut et puis je télécharge mes bs en pdf directement dans l'appli, comment vous faites vous ?


----------



## Ladrine 10 (7 Novembre 2022)

Aucun problème non plus
Mais moi j'ai jamais eu zen pôle emploi
Donc pas beaucoup de changements
Et oui les nom des PE serait plus pratique
Moi c'est une application sur mon tél portable


----------



## papillon (7 Novembre 2022)

Mimipoupina..  moi aussi je vais sur mon espace personnel ; il faut rentrer pour chaque employeur le nombre d'heures et le salaire brut de chacun et le total est calculé  mais avant ça, apparaissent les employeurs connus par pôle-emploi mais sous leur n° d'employeur et c'est une fois qu'on clique dessus que le nom apparaît


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

Je vous admire de faire tout cela avec vos téléphones.
Pour le moment j'ai toujours ZEN actif. Mais que ce soit Zen ou POLE EMPLOI direct, je fais tout depuis l'ordi. Actualisation, envoi des BS.
Ça doit être une question de génération.... 😂
Allumer l'ordi c'est le premier truc que je fais le matin. Et je l'éteins le soir avant d'aller me coucher.


----------



## Tiphain (8 Novembre 2022)

Aucun soucis c'est comme avant, pas de nouveauté sur le site


----------



## Jeanine1 (8 Novembre 2022)

C’est bien! 
Tant mieux pour vous!
Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe dans le 86.
Si cela se trouve c’est parce que j’ai rajouter un nouveau contrat datant de la semaine dernière sur la nouvelle plateforme. Et là toutes mes déclarations se sont remises à zéro. Donc j’ai tout fait par téléphone selon le conseil de la conseillère.
PS Griselda m, tu as aussi les noms en cliquant sur les numéros mais il fallait le savoir tu as bien raison!😂


----------

